

Startup vs. Big Company: What's "Freedom"? - sabmayahai
http://matt-welsh.blogspot.ch/2012/11/startup-vs-big-company-whats-freedom.html

======
WalterSear
The freedom of a smaller company is the lack of a chain of command full of
people who don't understand your job, who are all pushing in the direction of
their own agendas, all of whom view you at, best as 'resource' to be
harvested, and, at worst, a threat.

I will no longer work anywhere where my boss's boss has a boss.

